

A Quick Tour of Ruby and Rails - teemo_cute
https://speakerdeck.com/bryanbibat/a-quick-tour-of-ruby-and-rails

======
MrBra
Very useful as a quick memory refresher and to have a short introduction to
some of the 4.0 features.

